# Velocity stats for real men!



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Amazing!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hmmm ... love to see a cow "flung by a catapult"!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Classic


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have seen cows and even pavement in trees. I have also seen no trees, and no pavement at the same time. That was just south of Castell Texas. -- Tex


----------

